# Tda 1517  Circuito y fallas



## jacolandia (Feb 22, 2012)

Buen día para todos! 

He estado armando un circuito para TDA1517, amplificador stereo 2 x 6 w.

http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/TDA1517.pdf

Realicé el PCB siguiendo el datasheet, pero al probarlo, se quemaron 2 TDA1517 que probé.

A continuación el esquema y el circuito

*Esquema*

*Circuito*

*Fuente | Especificaciones*

Tension de Transformador: 12V AC
Amperaje: 3 Amper
Diodos Rectificadores: 2n5408
Tensión rectificada: 15,3V AC

Adicional: regulador 12V 7812 para el cooler

Cuestiones problemáticas

1) Al encender el circuito con el primer TDA este explotó a los segundos. La señal de entrada era del celular. Conectado a 2 parlantes de 4Ω / 6W cada uno.

2) Al encender el circuito con el segundo TDA ocurría algo muy extraño. Cuando encendía la fuente no se escuchaba ruido, cuando apagaba la fuente, salia por unos instantes sonido por los parlantes y se apagaba (calculo que es por la carga almacenada en los caps)

la verdad que esto me mareó, y no he tenido la suerte de encontrar algun circuito probado de esta IC.

Bueno Caballeros, espero vuestras sugerencias y sus observaciones, ya que seguro algo se me está escapando.

Muchas gracias y cordiales saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2012)

Lo primero que tenés mal es el pin de Mute/StandBy por que lo has dejado al aire!!! :enfadado:. En el datasheet es muy claro y en la tabla de la página 6 dice:
*Mute/Stabd-By switch (V8)  Switch-on Voltage Level (Min)  8.5V
*lo que significa que hay que conectarlo a Vcc para que el ampli funcione.

También deberías analizar si el chip está oscilando o nó, por que el layout del PCB es MUY MALO, y eso de pasar las líneas de entrada a un par de milimetros de las de salida es garantía casi segura de oscilación del amplificador.


----------



## jacolandia (Feb 22, 2012)

Ezavalla gracias por tu respuesta.

Me olvide de aclarar lo que hice con el segundo IC (que también se quemó) le hice un puente entre VCC - Pin 7 y Pin 8.

Cuando hice el puente, el IC empezó a largar humo y automáticamente apagué 

voy a modificar el PCB a ver que ocurre.


----------

